# loose schmidt fill knob?



## Randy Simmons (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a customer who has a loose fill knob on a schmidt ink pump (the kind that comes with the jr. statesman kits)

"Hi, I recently purchased the burl wood fountain pen with bock nib. First of all, I love the pen! It's beautiful and the nib performs great (I especially like how it's polished on both sides).

The convertor is quite loose though, to the point where twisting the fill knob will pop it out unless steady downwards pressure is maintained, making inking a bit messy. I don't know if that's typical, but I'd welcome your suggestions on what to do. Perhaps another brand of convertor will fit that's tighter? Or maybe it's just this individual schmidt convertor or pen feed?

Thanks!"

any suggestions? never had this problem with mine, I am thinking I should just send him a new one.


----------



## mick (Apr 4, 2013)

If its the converter that came the kit you might want to upgrade to a better one. Those are not known to be the best.... Sort of like selling a pen with the original ink refill!


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 4, 2013)

Randy Simmons said:


> I have a customer who has a loose fill knob on a schmidt ink pump (the kind that comes with the jr. statesman kits)
> 
> "Hi, I recently purchased the burl wood fountain pen with bock nib. First of all, I love the pen! It's beautiful and the nib performs great (I especially like how it's polished on both sides).
> 
> ...


I'd try sending him a new converter first.  If that doesn't fix it have him return the pen and check the feed/housing.  Those seem to be the only two things it could be.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 4, 2013)

I would ask him to send it back to you, at your cost, so you can investigate and repair and to ensure it doesn't happen again.  I think that would keep his already high opinion of your product intact.
I would be seriously peed off if someone just sent me a spare part to make the repair myself.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 4, 2013)

skiprat said:


> I would ask him to send it back to you, at your cost, so you can investigate and repair and to ensure it doesn't happen again.  I think that would keep his already high opinion of your product intact.
> I would be seriously peed off if someone just sent me a spare part to make the repair myself.


Normally I'd agree but changing a converter is like changing an ink cartridge - 
you don't ask people to send back pens using an ink cartridge just to change it.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 5, 2013)

Not sure it's the same problem but I've had similar issues with Jr GentII fountain pens. The converter's diameter doesn't fit the fountain pen section hole. I even wrote a specific thread: http://www.penturners.org/forum/f50/incompatible-converters-jr-gents-75505/
If I was you, and had the same problem, I'd firstly advise my customer to shift to ink cartridges (IMHO the definite solution). Otherwise I would follow skiprat's advice above. To fix the issue, assuming it's the same as described in the thread above, two solutions are detailed in the same thread.

PS: as for the definite fix from CSUSA/Dayacom maybe it happened but my emails and feedback to CSUSA remain unanswered... Since then, even if on a couple of JrGents the converter did fit properly, I strongly encourage my customers to rather prefer ink cartridges. I even carry pink ( :biggrin: ) ink cartridges to show them one can find every color he wants.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 5, 2013)

skiprat said:


> I would ask him to send it back to you, at your cost, so you can investigate and repair and to ensure it doesn't happen again.  I think that would keep his already high opinion of your product intact.



Great advice, IMO.

This is how you convert a customer who likes his pen (even though it doesn't work 100%) into a customer who believes in you as a pen maker.

It's a very cheap way to get yourself an evangelist.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 13, 2013)

skiprat said:


> I would ask him to send it back to you, at your cost, so you can investigate and repair and to ensure it doesn't happen again.  I think that would keep his already high opinion of your product intact.
> I would be seriously peed off if someone just sent me a spare part to make the repair myself.



It works! The recipient of a gift pen contacted me and said he'd lost a part.  I told him to send it to me and I would repair (no charge) and return ship at my expense, even though he told me he thought his six year old had lost it.  Turned out there were no missing parts, the writing tip of the rollerball had been pulled partially out.  I lock tite'd it and reseated.  Also hit it on the buffer to shine it up a bit.  Called him yesterday to tell him it was on the way home and he was elated.  HE IS NOW ON MY NEWSLETTER LIST.  Guess I better learn how to do a newsletter!  That's in the making!:wink:


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 14, 2013)

joefyffe said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > I would ask him to send it back to you, at your cost, so you can investigate and repair and to ensure it doesn't happen again.  I think that would keep his already high opinion of your product intact.
> ...


Newsletter should be a piece of cake for you --- you can just spend all that time you spend sending messages on Facebook publishing the letter.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------

